# natural FET my lh level quite high on day 11 what does that mean?



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

as subject says.  getting daily bloods taken and my lh level is about 10-13, they wouldnt be specific, normal should be around 4 or 5. i asked is this a concern and they said no.  anybody have any experience of this at all and any answers?

many thanks


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Sieve

It depends what day of your cycle you are on - it could be a build up to ovulation (occurs around day 14 but this varies from person to person). On day 3 of the cycle you would normally expect levels to be 7 or less, but they then increase dramatically around day 14 and anything over 20 shows that normally you have ovulated.

Hope this helps

Karenanna


----------



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks

Something strange going on anyway as i cannot complete natural FET and have to start DR as my Lh levels are dropping and they expected them to surge!


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Sieve

I also discovered my cycle was a bit strange - I have a short luteal phase and don't ovulate until around day 17. As soon as I said this to the consultant they put me straight on progynova.

Best wishes with your treatment - Karenanna


----------

